# Tarpon, snook, red fish



## Jarett (Feb 14, 2016)

So my wife is going on a bachelorette party may 14-16th so I think I'm going to try and hit the coast. I was thinking Galveston or matagorda. Is there anyway to catch these fish from the surf/shore? I've never been to matagorda and have fished freshwater all my life so I want to try something new!

I don't want to pay for a guide unless I can get some other guys to tag along and cheapen up the price. But that could be an option.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Snook, you will have to go much more south than Matagorda to have any real shot at them. An odd one or two show up here on the upper coast from time to time, but you have to go to almost the southern tip of Texas to get consistent snook action. 

Redfish, plenty of those around and places to wade in or fish from shore. Hook and line maps for the areas you mentioned might be a resource to investigate. 

Tarpon, shore or wade, maybe a jetty or river mouth could give you a shot, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it from the places and date you mentioned. Maybe more south.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd go to port isabel for your best bet.

Even in Corpus, snook will be a tough one in that short of a time frame to scout locations.

More widespread inshore snook/tarpon down there.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

snook can be caught in port isabel year round. Let me know if you want to give them a shot


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

TIB what are your rates for a 1/2 or full day? 1 or 2 people ok?


----------

